# 7 mẹo nhỏ giúp mẹ bầu ngon giấc



## Chin Chin (15/3/19)

Giấc ngủ đối với mẹ bầu rất quan trọng. Nhưng trong thời gian mang thai, các mẹ thường xuyên bị mất ngủ, khó ngủ bởi nội tiết trong cơ thể thay đổi nhiều. Tình trạng này kéo dài gây mệt mỏi, ảnh hưởng không tốt cho cả mẹ và bé. Có nhiều yếu tố khiến mẹ mất ngủ, để cải thiện tình trạng này, các mẹ hãy tham khảo 7 Mẹo nhỏ giúp mẹ bầu ngon giấc trong bài viết này nhé.




7 Mẹo Nhỏ Giúp Mẹ Bầu Ngon Giấc - Thegioinem.com
​
*1. Tư thế ngủ*
Để có một giấc ngủ ngon và thoải mái, chúng ta cần có tư thế ngủ đúng đắn, đặc biệt đối với phụ nữ mang thai, thường xuyên mất ngủ, khó ngủ dẫn đến tình trạng hay cáu gắt, xuống tinh thần, vì vậy nên chọn một tư thế nằm thoải mái để dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.

Bạn có thể nằm bất cứ tư thế nào, nằm ngửa, nằm nghiêng, nằm sấp hay co người đều được, miễn bạn cảm thấy thoải mái. Nhưng theo các chuyên gia nghiên cứu đều khuyên rằng, mẹ bầu nên tập thói quen nằm nghiêng về bên trái, tư thế này được chứng minh làm giảm áp lực lên các tĩnh mạch, hạn chế đau lưng và đau đầu gối. Để thoải mái hơn, các mẹ bầu có thể đặt thêm một chiếc gối mềm ở giữa hai đầu gối. Đồng thời, việc ngủ nghiêng về bên trái cũng giúp lưu thông máu và truyền oxy, các chất dinh dưỡng đến thai nhi tốt hơn. Nên chú ý các 3 tháng cuối của thai kỳ, các mẹ cần phải nằm nghiêng bên trái, rất có lợi cho sức khỏe và lúc chuyển dạ.

Các mẹ cũng có thể thử co một hoặc hai đầu gối để tăng sự thoải mái hơn, nếu thấy buồn nôn hay chóng mặt, bạn hãy thay đổi tư thế nằm ngay, nghiêng bên trái sẽ giúp bạn cải thiện được tình trạng này.

*2. Nệm thoải mái*
Sự êm ái và thoải mái của chiếc nệm ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ và cơ thể của các mẹ trong suốt quá trình mang thai. Cơ thể của mẹ bầu rất mỏng manh và phải chịu áp lực bởi phần bụng nặng, áp lực lên cột sống của mẹ gây đau nhức, mỏi lưng. Vì vậy, khi ngả lưng ngủ, mẹ bầu nên được nằm trên một chiếc nệm êm ái, giúp giảm gánh nặng đè lên cột sống lưng.

Hãy chọn một chiếc nệm chất lượng, có kích cỡ và độ cao phù hợp với mẹ bầu, giúp cơ thể các mẹ dẻo dai hơn, hạn chế đau mỏi, toàn bộ cơ thể được thả lỏng thoải mái nhất. Ngoài ra, nệm cần có độ thông thoáng, mát mẻ, thoát khí, thoát ẩm tốt, sẽ tránh được tình trạng nóng, hầm lưng, bức bí hay ngứa ngáy ở các mẹ.




Chiếc nệm êm ái giúp mẹ bầu ngon giấc hơn - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Không gian ngủ thoáng mát, dễ chịu*
Cần tạo một không gian ngủ thoáng mát, yên tĩnh cho các chị em đang mang thai. Chúng ta đều biết, thân nhiệt của các mẹ luôn cao hơn nhiệt độ của người bình thường, vì vậy phải hạ nhiệt độ của phòng ngủ xuống để mẹ bầu cảm thấy mát mẻ, dễ chịu hơn. Nhiệt độ phòng ngủ lý tưởng nhất cho phụ nữ mang thai là trong khoảng 25 - 27 độ C. Sự thoáng mát của phỏng ngủ cũng rất có lợi cho sự phát triển của thai nhi.

Để có không gian yên tĩnh, bạn cần loại bỏ các âm thanh gây ồn ào, nếu nhà hàng xóm quá ồn, ảnh hướng đến giấc ngủ, các mẹ nên sử dụng các thiết bị phát ra tiếng ồn trắng (White noise machine) hoặc tiếng quạt trần để tránh tiếng ồn khác không mong muốn.

Nếu vẫn thấy khó ngủ, các mẹ nên tắt hoặc giảm đi các thiết bị ánh sáng, đèn ngủ. Các nguồn ánh sáng từ các thiết bị điện tử, điện thoại, TV, đều có ảnh hưởng xấu đến giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của các mẹ.

*4. Không nên ăn, uống trước khi đi ngủ*
Các mẹ bầu ăn uống phải ăn cho cả 2 người nên thường xuyên cảm thấy đói, nhất là ban đêm. Nhưng việc ăn uống trước khi ngủ không tốt cho mẹ bầu tí nào và còn gây khó ngủ, tình trạng ợ nóng xảy ra thường xuyên vào ban đêm gây mất ngủ. Trước khi ngủ khoảng 2 đến 3 tiếng, các mẹ không nên ăn hay uống nhiều nước

Các chuyên gia khuyến khích nên uống sữa nóng trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp các mẹ dễ chợp mắt hơn. Cần tránh các món ăn chiên, rán có nhiều dầu mỡ sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng ợ nóng nghiêm trọng hơn và gây mất ngủ. Vậy nên các mẹ bầu cần chú ý ăn sáng trưa đủ no để tối không bị đói và thèm ăn.




Uống sữa nóng trước khi ngủ rất tốt cho mẹ và thai nhi, cải thiện tình trạng mất ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*5. Các bài tập thể dục, yoga, thư giãn thường xuyên*
Việc rèn luyện thể dục thường xuyên rất tốt cho các phụ nữ mang thai. Các mẹ nên tập các bài tập nhẹ nhàng, tránh vận động mạnh sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi, nên tập vào buổi sáng hoặc chiều, đừng tập quá muộn, gần với giấc ngủ sẽ khó ngủ ngon hơn. Nhưng riêng với Yoga thì bạn vẫn có thể tập vào buổi tối, vì bài tập này không gây kích thích với cơ thể. Những động tác yoga giúp cơ thể mẹ bầu được thả lỏng, thư giãn, dẻo dai và cải thiện hô hấp tốt hơn.

Các mẹ cũng có thể nhờ đến ông xã hoặc người thân massage nhẹ nhàng ở phần cổ, vùng chân mày, lưng,.. để được thư giãn và giảm mệt mỏi giúp ngủ ngon hơn.
Việc tập luyện nào cũng cần phải đảm bảo an toàn, vì thế bà bầu nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi thực hiện bất kỳ kế hoạch tập luyện nào nhé.




Mẹ bầu nên thường xuyên tập Yoga trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp dễ ngủ và ngủ sâu hơn - Thegioinem.com​
*6. Kê gối xung quang người*
Để đảm bảo cho giấc ngủ của các mẹ và bé, các mẹ bầu có thể sử dụng một số gối mềm mại kê bụng, chân, đầu gối, tay để giảm cảm giác mỏi khi phải nằm một tư thế quá lâu. Việc này cũng giảm tình trạng chóng mặt, ợ nóng xảy ra vào buổi tối. Kê đầu cao một tí sẽ giúp dễ ngủ hơn cho các mẹ bầu.




Xây dựng "pháo đài" gối cho mẹ bầu ngon giấc hơn - Thegioinem.com​
*7. Xây dựng lịch trình ngủ ổn định*
Các mẹ bầu nên xây dựng cho mình một lịch trình nghỉ ngơi và ngủ ổn định. Tập thói quen dậy sớm và ngủ sớm, nên đúng giờ, rất có lợi cho sức khỏe của mẹ và em bé. Một lịch trình khoa học, bạn có thể tham khảo ý kiến của các bác sĩ hoặc các chuyên gia sức khỏe. Khi dần hình thành thói quen này, các mẹ sẽ dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ được ngon hơn.

Đây là 7 mẹo giúp ngon giấc mà Thegioinem.com chia sẻ cho các mẹ bầu, hy vọng các mẹ sẽ cải thiện được giấc ngủ của mình và có sức khỏe tốt, hỗ trợ tốt cho sự phát triển của thai nhi. Đặc biệt, nếu các mẹ vẫn không thấy giảm tình trạng mất ngủ thì hãy tìm gặp các bác sĩ để tư vấn và khám ngay nhé, tránh để trình trạng lâu dài ảnh hướng xấu đếnc cả mẹ và thai nhi. Chúc các mẹ thành công!

Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------

